# PSE Baby-G Force Specs



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

A buddy got a good deal on a Baby G a while back and we are going to replace the strings and cables on it. Does anyone have the specs for this bow. The current PSE users manual has cam adjustment, but it would be nice to know the AtA, BH, etc. Anyone? Thanks.


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Know what year, cam and eccentric size? I see them in the spec sheets in 1998, 1997 and 1996 and there are maxis hl, lightning, maxis mn, 1-cam maxis and maxis cams listed. If you have the cam type and # I'll try to post what I have.


----------

